# After hundreds of tries I finally got a good pic of



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

The only one half clear one I ever got.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice shot!! I haven't seen many good pics of exodons.. nice one!

And the tank looks great! BTW. how is the L repens rubin growing for u??


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

looks good man i like that. there fast little buggers huh?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> looks good man i like that. there fast little buggers huh?


heck yea. Its so hard to get a still pic especially without a flash.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Great shot. I havent gotten a decent pic of mine yet either. Not to rain on your thread, but you have to check this shot out. It is the best exodon pic I have ever seen if not one of the best photos period. I cant imagine how long it took to take this. Check it out. http://forums.waterwolves.com/index.php?showtopic=91415


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

those are both sick fish..beautiful coloration


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

great pic


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

exos are definitely hard to photograph. congrats







god knows it took me forever to get a good pic of my old ones. can we get a tank shot? i've never seen a planted exo aquarium.


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice looking exodon.Love all the plants


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice shot of a very cool little pred :nod:


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nice pic, they are speedy little guys


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

hyphen said:


> exos are definitely hard to photograph. congrats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

nice tank, do you have specs on it?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

heres another.



traumatic said:


> nice tank, do you have specs on it?


If you mean the size, its a 75 gal.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

That tank rocks







Is he alone in that jungle?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Onion said:


> That tank rocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No there are 14 other exos, 3 clown loaches, 10-15 sae's, a senagal, palamas poli, and delhezi bichir. and 20 nirate snails.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Your tank is settling in very nicely Nick.. Great job, awesome tank. I'm glad to see your tank looking so spiffy!
I can't wait to see it with the Ludwigia repens-rubin popping out of the right corner, although all the green looks great


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

My compliments for the amazing shot. Especially when one consider how hard it is to take a good shot of an Exodon









I really love the way you have aquascaped the tank, I bet the exo's are feeling at home in a tank like that


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

rbp75 said:


> That tank rocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No there are 14 other exos, 3 clown loaches, 10-15 sae's, a senagal, palamas poli, and delhezi bichir. and 20 nirate snails.
[/quote]

Hehe, okay. I could never tell, do you ever see them?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Onion said:


> That tank rocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No there are 14 other exos, 3 clown loaches, 10-15 sae's, a senagal, palamas poli, and delhezi bichir. and 20 nirate snails.
[/quote]

Hehe, okay. I could never tell, do you ever see them?
[/quote]

Yea I see them all day, they are constantly active, if you look closely you can see the blurs in the front view. The only fish I dont see too often are the clown loaches, and the delhezi, they come out at night.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

rbp75 said:


> That tank rocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No there are 14 other exos, 3 clown loaches, 10-15 sae's, a senagal, palamas poli, and delhezi bichir. and 20 nirate snails.
[/quote]

Hehe, okay. I could never tell, do you ever see them?
[/quote]

Yea I see them all day, they are constantly active, if you look closely you can see the blurs in the front view. The only fish I dont see too often are the clown loaches, and the delhezi, they come out at night.
[/quote]

Took me a while to see them


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

ever thought of adding another dozen exos...would be cool...
and man fantastic tank...thats one of the best looking tanks ive seen on this site..looks really natural


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Jack Herer said:


> ever thought of adding another dozen exos...would be cool...
> and man fantastic tank...thats one of the best looking tanks ive seen on this site..looks really natural


Thanks for the compliment. I dont think I will add any more exos, if anything I "may" get rid of them if I can get my hands on a few gold wolves. I asked my lfs if he can get any, if he can get them I will probably trade them in, if not I will keep them because they are awsome but I have a weak spot for wolves.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam awesome tank
and dam those exo's are frigin quick ,great pic


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Dr. Green said:


> dam awesome tank
> and dam those exo's are frigin quick ,great pic


Thanks bro, if you want to see more tank pics I have some updated pics in the plant sect. under http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=105997


----------

